# Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!



## Nietun (25. Juni 2011)

*Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Delving - WoW Forum:


> Ich kann dir das Forum von PC Games Hardware empfehlen, da sind ne Menge Hardwarefreaks.
> 
> PCGH.de
> 
> Einfach dein Budget und die Spiele posten, evtl. hat ja sogar jemand einen guten Laptop übrig... da gibts genug Bastler


Heho ich wurde aus dem WoW Forum Spiele und Hardware hierher verlinkt:
Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht! - Foren - World of Warcraft

Daher kopier ich einfach mal meinen dortigen Thread, mir wurde gesagt



> Ich bin nicht gerade sehr bewandert in sachen Hardware, hab momentan nur ein recht kleine Brieftasche die nicht viel hergibt, und suche mir gerad ein Notebook auf dem ich auch spielen kann.
> 
> Auf meiner Suche hab ich dieses Notebook von HP gefunden:
> HP Pavilion g6-1023sg LR436EA
> ...


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

*Achso ich bin leider aufs Netz angewiesen, bei uns in Celle gibts keinen guten Fachhandel, also nicht wirklich*


----------



## nickname. (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

kannst du dir nirgends nen kleinen desktop hinquetschen? für 350€ wirst du kein spielefähiges notebook erhalten, ansonsten
kann ich dir HawkForce empfehlen, du wirst auf rücksprache mit dem leiter rabatt kriegen...


oder einfach hier nach deinen previllegien sortieren: Notebook Bewertungstabelle - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Also in deinem Preisbereich wird es nur für die minimale Auflösung reichen.
Ich würde mir z.B. das hier mal näher anschauen: 

eMachines E732G-374G50Mnkk (LX.NC802.007/LX.NC802.012) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Der Nachteil ist aber, dass du nur 1 Jahr Garantie vom Hersteller hast.
Dafür hat das Gerät aber 4GB RAM, einen modernen i3 Prozessor und eine dedizierte AMD Grafikkarte, die für deine Spiele auf minimalen Einstellungen ausreichen sollte.

Was besseres dürfte man meiner Meinung nach in dem Preissegment nicht wirklich finden.


----------



## Delving (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Höchstens wie schon im WoW Forum geschrieben einen guten gebrauchten. Also entweder du sparst jetzt noch bis du genug Geld hast für einen "Gamer"-Laptop - oder du überlegst dir wirklich, ob es nicht ein Dekstop PC sein kann. Da kriegst du für weniger Geld mehr Leistung. Nachteil ist halt die mangelnde Mobilität, Vorteil der Preis und das leichte Aufrüsten. Wie wäre es denn wenn du dir einen Dekstop PC holst für daheim zum zocken und in ein paar Monaten einen kleinen Office-Laptop um unterwegs surfen zu können? Günstige Officegeräte gibts bereits für 200 EUR.


----------



## Nietun (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Habt ihr denn vieleicht einen kleinen Desktop PC als Vorschlag den ich mir mal im Hinterkopf halten kann?
350-400 Euro als Budget. Nen Hans G Monitor hab ich hier noch rumstehen, also so nen flat teil. Und ne Logitech maus und g18 Tastatur kann ich mir vieleicht besorgen.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Da wäre es gut, wenn du dir den PC selbst zusammenbaust.
Was hast du denn schon für einen PC ?
Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte, Laufwerk ?


----------



## Nietun (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Für einen Rechner hab ich momentan garnichts da, leider.


----------



## Delving (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Dann schau dich in einem der unzähligen Threads hier um. Gibt täglich Leute die sich nen Rechner zusammenstellen lassen für ein bestimmes Budget


----------



## nickname. (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

*lösch*


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Ich hab eben mal was zusammengesucht. 
Ob das das Gelbe vom Ei ist, möchte ich nicht behaupten, aber daran kannst du dir schon einen Eindruck machen. 

--> | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kostet bei 2 Anbietern 407,76€ + Versandkosten.


----------



## nickname. (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

man sieht nichts


----------



## Nietun (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Jap leider taucht da nix auf.


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

also für 400 sollteste dir ä desktop selber bauen ich mach dir ma was :

prozessor : AMD Phenom II X4 955 Prozessor Black Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

arbeitsspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

board : Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 2.1 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 870: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

lüfter: Scythe KATANA 3 SCKTN-3000A - Prozessorkühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Graka : Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4650 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

netzteil: LC Power LC5550 Netzteil 550W V2.2 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gehäuse : MS-Tech CA-0130 Midi Tower PC-Gehäuse ATX schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

sollt ich was vergessen haben schreib


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Ohh, hmm. Wie bekommt man das hin, dass die Geizhals Wunschliste für alle sichtbar wird ?
Ich dachte, das reicht, wenn man die in den Account transferiert. 

Egal. Hier ist nochmal das, was ich herausgesucht hatte.

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (WD5000AAKS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 5770, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11163-02-20R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

LG Electronics GH22NS70, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland

AeroCool QS-200 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Predator7888 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ohh, hmm. Wie bekommt man das hin, dass die Geizhals Wunschliste für alle sichtbar wird ?
> Ich dachte, das reicht, wenn man die in den Account transferiert.
> 
> Egal. Hier ist nochmal das, was ich herausgesucht hatte.
> ...







und was kostet dass zusamen err will nich mehr als 400 ausgeben


----------



## Predator7888 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ohh, hmm. Wie bekommt man das hin, dass die Geizhals Wunschliste für alle sichtbar wird ?
> Ich dachte, das reicht, wenn man die in den Account transferiert.
> 
> Egal. Hier ist nochmal das, was ich herausgesucht hatte.
> ...







und was kostet dass zusamen err will nich mehr als 400 ausgeben


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Laut Geizhals rund 408€.
Ich denke, 8€ machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.

Zwar kommen da noch VK dazu, aber dafür hat er dann mMn ein halbwegs spieletaugliches System.


----------



## Predator7888 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Laut Geizhals rund 408€.
> Ich denke, 8€ machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
> 
> Zwar kommen da noch VK dazu, aber dafür hat er dann mMn ein halbwegs spieletaugliches System.



ja für c2 un ähnliches reicht es dann alle mal


----------



## Rizoma (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Ähmm Leute habt ihr auch an nen Monitor,  Tastatur, Maus  und nen OS gedacht? Den ohne dem Zeug nützt ach eure vorgeschlagene Hardware nix! 

Meine empfehlung wäre er soll sich nen gebrauchten rechner kaufen (z.B aus Zeitungsannoncen) und ihn dann später wen er wieder mal flüssig ist upgraden.


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*



Nietun schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn vieleicht einen kleinen Desktop PC als Vorschlag den ich mir mal im Hinterkopf halten kann?
> 350-400  Euro als Budget. Nen Hans G Monitor hab ich hier noch rumstehen, also  so nen flat teil. Und ne Logitech maus und g18 Tastatur kann ich mir  vieleicht besorgen.



Ich hab mal bei VibuOnline einen Bestmöglichen kompakten Rechner für ca. 350 € incl. Versand zusammengestellt. Damit machst du auch deutlich teurere Notebooks nass. Wenn du Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst mach einfach hier im Forum einen Thread dafür auf. 

AMD Phenom II X4 925 4x 2.80GHz So.AM3 TRAY - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel ca. 68 €

Asus M5A78L-M LX AM3+ µATX - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel fr Speichermodule, ca. 43 €

µATX Aerocool PGS Q Series QS-200 Mini Tower o.NT Schwarz - VibuOnline - Ihr ca. 29 €

4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel ca. 26 €

450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel fr Speichermodule, ca. 41 €

1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD 5770 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel ca. 84 €

500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - VibuOnline ca. 34 €

LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel  ca. 18 €

Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro S939, AM2(+), AM3 AMD - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel ca. 5 €


Edit:
@K3n$!
Dein Board wird nicht ins Case passen.


----------



## nickname. (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

als case würde ich ein xmatig asgard III (oder so ähnlich ) nehmen...


bei maus und tastatur bei ebey vorbeischauen, und den monitor *schulterzuck* 




edit: und wenn das geld da ist eine 6870 (136 €)


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

Er wollte aber was kompaktes.

Maus:
Sharkoon FireGlider Black Laser Maus Schwarz/Rot USB - VibuOnline - Ihr Online Fachhandel

Gebraucht würde ich nichts kaufen. Dann lieber noch eine billige 10 € Tastatur als Übergang. Monitor scheint ja noch da zu sein.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiges ''Gaming'' Notebook - Hilfe gesucht!*

@Rolk: Stimmt. Hatte das Gehäuse von einer anderen Zusammenstellung genommen (Office-Rechner mit µATX Board).
Aber ansonsten ähnelt deine Konfig ja meiner stark


----------

